#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Тест словарного запаса

## Vladiimir

Тест определяет ваш пассивный словарный запас, или, говоря проще, количество известных вам слов русского языка. Благодаря адаптивной методике, тест подходит как только начавшим учить язык, так и начитанным носителям и филологам.

http://www.myvocab.info/

----------

Aliona (20.06.2014), sergey (11.06.2014), Алик (11.06.2014), Альбина (12.06.2014), Ануруддха (11.06.2014), Ашвария (11.06.2014), Влад К (12.06.2014), Пема Ванчук (18.06.2014), Фил (11.06.2014), Чагна Дордже (11.06.2014), Шавырин (11.06.2014)

----------


## Фил

Ваш пассивный словарный запас — 95400 слов  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (11.06.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

101тыща, тест признан неправильным, потому как отметила не существующие в русском языке слова [а чё они написали в там «Херука» и полно медицинских терминов?]  :Big Grin: 
Итого: у меня запаса слов нет, потому как он признан недействующим  :Wink:

----------


## Шавырин

Ваш пассивный словарный запас — 86900 слов. На миллион прочитанных слов в среднем 981 будет вам незнакомо. Чтобы встретить незнакомое слово, вы должны прочитать примерно 3 страницы текста  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (11.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

Там многие слова какие-то безумные. Не пользуются этими словами сейчас ни в обиходе, ни в письменных работах.

----------

Алик (11.06.2014), Ашвария (11.06.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

:Facepalm:  Теперь 54800 и опять тест недействительный потому как отметила "не существующие в русском языке слова".
Наверно таки ни языка ни речи у меня нету. Позор джунглям однако...

----------


## Vladiimir

> Там многие слова какие-то безумные. Не пользуются этими словами сейчас ни в обиходе, ни в письменных работах.


Слова в тесте и должны быть такими. Тест определяет *пассивный* словарный запас. Существует разница между активным и пассивным словарным запасом. 

Цитата из статьи "Пассивный словарь" в Википедии:



> Пасси́вный слова́рь, пассивный запа́с слов[1] — часть словарного состава языка, состоящая из единиц, *ограниченных в употреблении* особенностями обозначаемых ими явлений[2] (к примеру, историзмы, собственные имена) или известных лишь части носителей языка (таковы архаизмы, неологизмы, термины). К пассивному словарю могут принадлежать и лексические единицы, используемые исключительно в отдельных функциональных стилях языка: книжная, разговорная и другая стилистически окрашенная лексика[2]. Пассивный словарь противопоставляется активному.
> 
> Пассивный словарь живого языка считается открытой системой, поскольку число его единиц не ограничено и не может быть строго и полностью определено тезаурусом какого-либо словаря. Граница активного и пассивного словаря подвижна: так, рус. аэроплан, городовой, гувернёр, прислуга, прошение, ревком к середине XX века вышли из активного употребления, но сохранились в пассивном словаре. Выявлению соотношения активного и пассивного запаса слов языка на определённом этапе его развития служат частотные словари[1].


Для сравнения см. также статью в Википедии "Активный словарь".

См. также определения из статьи "Словарный запас":



> Различают два вида словарного запаса: _активный_ и _пассивный_.
> 
> _Активный_ словарный запас включает слова, которые используются в устной речи и письме.
> 
> _Пассивный_ словарный запас включает в себя слова, которые человек узнаёт при чтении и на слух, но *не использует их сам в устной речи и письме*. Пассивный словарный запас больше активного в несколько раз.

----------

Алик (11.06.2014), Фил (12.06.2014)

----------


## Буль

98800

----------

Vladiimir (12.06.2014), Фил (12.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Хм... Так говорите "побаски"?  :Smilie: 





Второй тест - на знание языка. Пояснения к результатам на англоязычном ресурсе:




> Most *native English* adult speakers who have taken the test fall in the range *20,000–35,000* words. 
> 
> And for *foreign learners of English*, we've found that the most common vocabulary size is from *2,500–9,000* words.

----------


## Альбина

90600.

----------

Vladiimir (13.06.2014)

----------


## Aion

82900  :Facepalm:

----------

Vladiimir (13.06.2014)

----------


## Алик

А у меня то 85000 с чем-то, то 95000 с чем-то. 
Видать, зависит от степени искренности перед самим собой  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (14.06.2014)

----------


## Aliona

102900.

По второму стыд: 4,510 words. К тому же, этот словарь ну о-очень пассивный.)

----------

Vladiimir (14.06.2014), Алик (14.06.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> 102900.
> 
> По второму стыд: 4,510 words. К тому же, этот словарь ну о-очень пассивный.)


тот же позор. 4,790. Вот интересно стало . Как год рождения влияет на вокабуляр? :EEK!:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Никак не влияет. Просто владельцы сайта попутно собирают статистические данные о том, 1) какая возрастная группа 2) из каких стран 3) изучает английский  4) столько-то лет и 5) с таким-то результатом. Кстати, вполне возможно даже, что это не "попутно", а как раз и есть главная цель сайта.

Я бы вообще сказал, что второй тест важнее первого. По-русски-то практически все присутствующие (с помощью табуированной /обсценной) лексики изъясняются, как я полагаю, на твердую "пятерку". И донести до гипотетического оппонента  :Smilie:  свою мысль в любом случае смогут - для этого не надо обладать словарным запасом Пушкина или заучивать наизусть архаизмы Даля. 

Но вот умение свободно и раскованно "на уровне" общаться с разнообразными представителями цивилизованного мира - в любом случае должно быть на первом месте. Кстати, в царской Рассее люди интеллигентные это хорошо осознавали, вот и учили своих наследников в 19-м веке французскому, а в начале 20-го - немецкому языкам (про классические - греческий и латынь - даже не упоминаю). 

Современные же ее царьки справедливо полагают, что народ не обязан иметь каких-либо навыков, кроме как "родину защищать" от супостатов, да обслуживать гигантскую нефтяную трубу. А уж тем более - не обязан учить язык "потенциального противника" ("они ж ту-у-пы-ы-е!").  Правда своих собственных отпрысков предпочитают обучать в Англии.

Вот откуда и такие катастрофические результаты в изучении английского! Совсем как в рассказе Короленко "Без языка".

----------

Альбина (15.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

[  QUOTE=Eternal Jew;669623]Хм... Так говорите "побаски"?  :Smilie: 





Второй тест - на знание языка. Пояснения к результатам на англоязычном ресурсе:[/QUOTE]
А где ссылка на англояз. ресурс?

----------

Пема Дролкар (15.06.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Сейчас прошёл —106100. В первый раз было 102900.

----------


## Нико

> Сейчас прошёл —106100. В первый раз было 102900.


А ссылка?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

94100. Удивительно, сколько в тесте латинскокорневых слов :Smilie:  на них и выехала :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> А ссылка?


http://testyourvocab.com/

----------

Алик (15.06.2014)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

23,700 в англинском.

----------

Eternal Jew (15.06.2014), Алик (15.06.2014), Альбина (15.06.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Хочу итальянский тест :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> 94100. Удивительно, сколько в тесте латинскокорневых слов на них и выехала


А в словарях не смотрела при этом?)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А где ссылка на англояз. ресурс?





> А ссылка?


*Нико*, а ссылка была в том самом моем втором скриншоте, который Вы и процитировали. Она находится в адресной строке браузера.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А в словарях не смотрела при этом?)


Смотрела, я ж перевожу иногда народ. И если по-честному, надо при звуковом соответствии все-таки не доверять собственным ушам и залезть в словари. Канешно, смысл не всегда тот, но часто - тот. :Smilie:  Но вообще-то, с устными переводами нонче не надо слишком утруждаться - народ изъясняется крайне примитивно :Frown:  И читает лексикобогатые материалы редко.

Помню старых питерцев - придешь к ним и сидишь, балдеешь от их богатства и красоты речи.....

Мне нравится, что в тесте есть крайне "исконно русские слова" - апробировать, экспатриант, маюскул. :Smilie:  Мне один раз даже попалась  "махаяна" :Smilie:  Ей, - не вру!

На третий заход я прогрессировала под 100 000 :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

Надо просто ставить галочки во всех словах. 

Победа будет обеспечена  :Kiss:

----------

Aion (16.06.2014), Алик (15.06.2014), Эделизи (16.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А в словарях не смотрела


Так весь смысл теста - пройти его спонтанно, без подглядывания. А для чего ж еще иначе: покрасоваться перед кем-то результатом?




> Надо просто ставить галочки во всех словах. Победа будет обеспечена


Это заблуждение. Там специально для таких "знатоков" и расставлены ловушки. Кое-кто (см. выше) уже подорвался.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (15.06.2014), Нико (16.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2014), Шавырин (15.06.2014)

----------


## Фил

Your total vocabulary size is estimated to be: 16,000 words
Некоторые слова уж очень заковыристые!

----------


## Нико

> Так весь смысл теста - пройти его спонтанно, без подглядывания. А для чего ж еще иначе: покрасоваться перед кем-то результатом?



Я тоже так подумала, поэтому прошла тест без подглядывания в словари. Результат средний, много слов оттуда я не знаю, да и знать не хочу, если честно. Неупотребляемый пассив.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Помню старых питерцев - придешь к ним и сидишь, балдеешь от их богатства и красоты речи.....


И от их занудства :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2014)

----------


## Влад К

Ой, как всё запущенно... 50,200 Но проходил по честному! :Smilie:

----------

Фил (16.06.2014), Шавырин (16.06.2014)

----------


## Фил

> И от их занудства


"Нет, я еще не перечислил все 200 причин, которые демонстрируют, что я - не зануда!"  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (16.06.2014), Альбина (16.06.2014), Влад К (16.06.2014), Нико (16.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.06.2014), Юй Кан (16.06.2014)

----------


## Нико

> "Нет, я еще не перечислил все 200 причин, которые демонстрируют, что я - не зануда!"


Уютно сегодня на форуме)))))))))

----------

Фил (17.06.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Ой, как всё запущенно... 50,200 Но проходил по честному!


А вы еще раз пройдите. Там при новом прохождении  слова другие  и результат может быть совсем другим. :EEK!:  странный все-таки тест .

----------

Влад К (16.06.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> А вы еще раз пройдите. Там при новом прохождении  слова другие  и результат может быть совсем другим. странный все-таки тест .


На этот раз немного больше - 63,000 Проходил несколько раз. Результат колеблется где-то в пределах 50,000 - 65,000 :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (16.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Там при новом прохождении слова другие и результат может быть совсем другим. странный все-таки тест


И это тоже абсолютно логично: сайт каждый раз псевдорандомно генерирует новые комбинации слов - чтобы человек, грубо говоря, не мог подготовиться к уже знакомым, то есть тем, которые ему встречались ранее при предыдущем прохождении теста.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... А пока присутствующие активно меряются первичными половыми признаки на тему языкознания, Министерство образования и науки России...




> Российское гражданство дадут за знание 1300 слов
> 
> ... утвердило уровни владения русским языком как иностранным. Мигрантам будет достаточно выучить *850 слов на русском языке, чтобы иметь право работать в России, и 1300 слов — для получения гражданства РФ.* Об этом в пятницу сообщает РИА Новости.
> 
> Всего выделено семь уровней владения русским: элементарный, базовый для трудящихся-мигрантов, базовый, 1-4.
> 
> Требования к базовому уровню владения русским языком для трудящихся-мигрантов предусматривают, что иностранный гражданин обязан уметь читать короткие простые тексты из разных источников, в частности, названия журналов и газет, вывески, надписи, указатели, объявления. Кроме того, он должен понимать содержание высказываний собеседника и сам строить связные высказывания, но в ограниченном наборе ситуаций бытового характера.
> 
> Одним из *условий предоставления российского гражданства* является владение русским языком на уровне, *достаточном для письменного и устного общения* внутри страны. Эти знания должны будут подтверждаться сертификатом о прохождении государственного тестирования по русскому языку.


Что-то мне кажется, в Минобре перегнули палку. Российским гражданам вообще достаточно знания от силы трех корней и различных приставок и суффиксов к ним.  :Smilie: 

*P.S.* По поводу последнего вспомнилось: я когда-то составлял БД для фильтра табуированной лексики, подключаемого к Firefox при помощи add-on'a (с разными словоформами). Вот была классная,  веселая и (самое главное!) творческая работа!  :Smilie:

----------


## Aliona

> Российским гражданам вообще достаточно знания от силы трех корней и различных приставок и суффиксов к ним.


Так это же российским.  Иностранцы не столь искусны.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Вынужден немного не согласиться! Я прожил ровно шесть лет в общежитии бок о бок с представителями 56 стран (реально это была своя маленькая планета): от англичан и прочих европейцев... и до североамериканцев, латинос, африканцев, арабов и всей Юго-Восточной Азии. Вместе ели, вместе пили и вместе спали. Кровосмешение - полное!  :Smilie: 

И осмелюсь заявить, что такого лингвистического великолепия  :Smilie:  нигде больше не слышал. Правда существовали некоторые фонетические проблемы - допустим, у арабов не получалось выговаривать букву "П", поэтому отдельные интересные слова звучали немного комично. Но на качестве взаимопонимания это не сказывалось!  :Smilie:

----------


## Антон Соносон

На миллион прочитанных слов в среднем 314 будут вам незнакомы. Чтобы встретить незнакомое слово, вы должны прочитать примерно 11 страниц текста

----------


## Нико

> На миллион прочитанных слов в среднем 314 будут вам незнакомы. Чтобы встретить незнакомое слово, вы должны прочитать примерно 11 страниц текста


Они несносные, эти незнакомые слова)

----------

